# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Одна среди мужчин…

## Justin

*Месяц первый.*

Здрасссьте. Вот это ужас — кругом одни мужики! Я одна, а их десять (и среди них есть симпатичные)! Свихнуться можно: юбку лучше не одевать (все равно, что голая), никого ни о чем не просить (или еще час вокруг тебя будет толпа галдящих мужиков), пописать не сходишь (перед картонной дверью в туалет всегда стоит группа курящих сотрудников (и среди них, естественно, все симпатичные). Все напряженно работают — пялятся в монитор, как сумасшедшие. С подругой не поговоришь — все мужики разговаривают по телефону не дольше 5 минут и исключительно по работе, на сайт с колготками не полезешь, и Дженифер Лопез не пообсуждаешь.

Свихнуться можно!

*Месяц второй.*

Hу, вроде бы ничего.

Писать можно ходить к соседям (там отдельный женский туалет), на сайте с колготками можно сидеть, если сделать морду кирпичом. Дженифер Лопез тут не катит, катит тут какая-то Анита Блонд. Все разговоры про зимнюю резину, моторное масло и компьютерные мозги, мой Пежо 206 вызывает у них презрительные судороги. К моим просьбам относятся все намного спокойнее, симпатичных мужиков с каждым днем становится все меньше.

*Месяц третий.
*

Жить можно.

Анита Блонд — это немецкая бабища с грудью 10 номера, против нее Дженифер Лопез действительно не катит. Шипованная резина — отстой, сейчас на ней никто не ездит, лучшее масло — синтетика, сайт с колготками одобрен, подруга предъявлена и тоже одобрена… Юбка одобрена, количество симпатичных мужиков уменьшилось до одного. Мужики у тубзика испаряются после фразы: «Мальчики, я хочу писать», фраза по телефону «я на другом уровне!» относится к сетевой стрелялке, а не к напряженной работе.

*Месяц шестой.*

Все свои.

Поменяла Пежо на девятку, не фига ездить на отстое, у Лопез толстая задница — не катит, вчера с мужиками уделали в Doom отдел логистики, с них ящик пива. заказывали на сайте проституток — консультировала своих парней, как отличить родные сиськи от силикона. Ладно, мужики, пойду поссу. Hи одной симпатичной рожи, хоть работу меняй!


*Год. Братаны.*

Поменяла мозги у компа, уделала мужиков в бродилке, перепила сисадмина в пятницу. Вчера пришла новая девочка, ничего такая, с крепкой попкой. Стесняется ходить в туалет и сидеть на женских сайтах. Салага.

----------

